# Stellventil für Heizkörper gesucht



## Licht9885 (23 Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich suche gerade Heizkörperstellventile die mit 24VDC betrieben werden können, kennt von euch evtl. jemand ein Hersteller?

Hintergrund ich muss eine bestehende Gebäudeautomation erweitern und es wurden schon damals Kabel neben jeden Heizkörper gezogen (NYM 5x1,5 mm²) die Ventile die ich bisher gefunden haben im netz haben alle 230V AC oder 24VAC Ansteuerung. ich habe leider nicht den Platz im Schrank um ein entsprechendes Netzteil oder Relais nachzurüsten. 

Bei der Planung 2004 wurden schon Analog In und Out Karten mit gesteckt und auch verkabelt.


----------



## GLT (23 Dezember 2016)

Die Möhlenhoff Alpha haben 24V AC/DC - u. es gibt die 5er auch als DDC-Variante m. 0-10V Ansteuerung.


----------



## blue0cean (23 Dezember 2016)

es geht im Prinzip jedes Standard Ventil wenn man es mit einer PWM betreibt. Die PWM sollte aber nicht langsamer als 100ms sein damit das Ventil nicht Verschleißt.


----------



## santacrews (23 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe die Alpha 5 von Selfio. Kleiner Preis und machen genau das was sie sollen. Ich habe 24V DC, gibt es aber auch mit anderen Spannungen. 
Die Analog-Dinger kann man auch nehmen, finde ich aber zu teuer. Bei Heizungen kann man aufgrund der Trägheit ruhig An/Aus Ventile nehmen.
Ich habe (FBH) eine Periodendauer von 30 min...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Dezember 2016)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich suche gerade Heizkörperstellventile die mit 24VDC betrieben werden können, kennt von euch evtl. jemand ein Hersteller?
> 
> ...



Du kannst fast alle Antriebe auch mit DC benutzen. Dem Wachselement ist das egal, es dehnt sich aus.

Ich habe schon Möhlenhoff, Salus, Heimeier, Oventrop, Rehau verbaut, die laufen alle mit DC. In der Regel werden die direkt aus der ditigalen Ausgabekarte angesteuert.


----------



## Licht9885 (1 Januar 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Die Möhlenhoff Alpha haben 24V AC/DC - u. es gibt die 5er auch als DDC-Variante m. 0-10V Ansteuerung.



Danke vielmals ich habe mich für die DDC Variante entschieden


----------

